# King's Island Here I Come!



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I'll be heading out in the morning to take my niece (AKA my "roller coaster riding buddy"







) on our annual aunt/niece camping trip/amusement park excursion. My BIL has back problems, my sister will ride mild coasters but doesn't really like the "thrill coasters", so it falls to dear old auntie to be sure my niece doesn't grow up with Roller Coaster Adrenaline Rush Deprivation Syndrome - tough job, but somebody has to do it!














After conquering all the coasters at Cedar Point several times each the last 3 years, she wanted to try King's Island for a change of pace. So we'll be off to challenge The Beast, Son of Beast, etc. this year, and enjoy the water park as well. We'll have three days to play in the park, so should be able to check out all the rides, hopefully more than once each.







We'll be staying at a campground a few miles from the park, will give a review when I get back.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Camping Fan,

I'm sure you'll have a GREAT time at Kings Island! It's a terrific park.







They recently had some issues with Son of Beast. Hopefully that will all be fixed by the time you get there.







The Beast (World's Longest Wooden Roller Coaster) is a great ride, as is the Vortex, Top Gun and Drop Zone. Actually ... thell all are! One of our favorites, especially on a hot day, is Whitewater Canyon (actually a "Family Ride" rather than a "Thrill Ride").

Where are you staying? We were disappointed when they closed the Kings Island campground. Not that it was that great a campground, but it was nice and convenient when going to the park! The closed it so that they could build a Great Wolf Lodge with indoor waterpark.

Have fun!
- Roger.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

RLW7302 said:


> Camping Fan,
> 
> I'm sure you'll have a GREAT time at Kings Island! It's a terrific park.
> 
> ...


I saw a story about the problem on Son of Beast last week - my first thought was "Hope they get it fixed by the time I'm there".







I won't say how long it's been since I went to King's Island, other than The Beast was new then, Son of Beast wasn't even a glimmer in the old mans' eye.







As hot as it's supposed to be this week, I'm sure we'll be riding the water rides to cool off, as well as spending some time in the water park.



> Where are you staying? We were disappointed when they closed the Kings Island campground. Not that it was that great a campground, but it was nice and convenient when going to the park! The closed it so that they could build a Great Wolf Lodge with indoor waterpark.


I was disappointed to see there isn't a campground right at King's Island. We've stayed at the campground at Cedar Point the last three years. It's a bit pricey, but to me the price was worth the convenience of not having to fight the traffic jam into the park in the morning







, plus being able to enter the park in the morning before the general public is admitted so you can get in a couple big rides before the lines get long







, and being able to go back and forth to the trailer whenever we needed a break or for a meal







. For this year's trip we'll be staying at Cedarbrook Campground in Lebanon, about 8 miles from King's Island. Any advice on how long I can expect the drive to the park to take? Also, do you know if there are lockers you can rent in the park to store essentials such as swimsuits and dry socks?


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> Also, do you know if there are lockers you can rent in the park to store essentials such as swimsuits and dry socks?


Yes







... though you may want to be careful about storing swimsuits with dry socks. They won't remain dry for long!
















Have fun!
- Roger.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

RLW7302 said:


> Also, do you know if there are lockers you can rent in the park to store essentials such as swimsuits and dry socks?


Yes ... though you may want to be careful about storing swimsuits with dry socks. They won't remain dry for long!

Have fun!
- Roger.[/quote]


> OK, let me rephrase that - Are there lockers to store essentials such as swimsuits before/after use and dry socks to be put on when wet swimsuits are put in the locker?


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Yes Kings Island has rental lockers near the front entrance and also at the WaterPark.

The city of Lebanon also features the Historic Golden Lamb Inn. The Inn has been vistited by 12 US Presidents.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Have fun








We will be heading to Cedar Point in a couple of weeks for four days. I booked it in March. Coasters here I come.

Now to put the factory tires back on the Avalanche to hopefully squeeze out a couple of mpg.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time camping 
And have lots of fun riding the coasters









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip, Camping Fan!
Sounds like a blast!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like fun...have a great time.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

<snip> After conquering all the coasters at Cedar Point several times each the last 3 years, she wanted to try King's Island for a change of pace. <snip>

I'll be waiting for your review....
We have always gone to Cedar Point. We've talked about going to Kings's Island but,
we like Cedar Point so much we just haven't drove the extra miles to King's Island.

I hope everything is GREAT!
MaeJae


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello all action Finally getting a chance to check in and post a report on the trip. Vacations are great, but coming back to "reality", not so much.







"They" have a way of making you pay for the time off.









We had a great time, only real problem was that it was soooo hot last week - that was a good excuse to play in the water park though.











> tRLW7302 Jul 16 2006, 01:32 PM
> They recently had some issues with Son of Beast. Hopefully that will all be fixed by the time you get here.


Unfortunately Son of Beast was still closed due to the problems they had recently. We rode all the other coasters at least once, most of them several times. We were at the park on Wed., Thurs. and Friday. I don't know how crowded KI is on weekends, but during the week we had no problems with traffic getting into the park, and the lines for the rides were fairly short. We practically walked right onto several of the coasters, including The Beast.







The only lines we waited more than 5 minutes for were Flight of Fear and Tomb Raiders - hmmmmm, heat index 90+ degrees, both those rides and a large portion of their lines are inside air conditioned buildings, a connection perhaps?


















> MaeJae Jul 17 2006, 08:55 AM Post #11
> 
> <snip> After conquering all the coasters at Cedar Point several times each the last 3 years, she wanted to try King's Island for a change of pace. <snip>
> 
> ...


We've also gone to Cedar Point before because it's two hours closer for us than King's Island. My niece has been to CP several times in the last few years though, so she was ready for a change. KI is some smaller than CP and so doesn't have as many coasters as CP. That said though, KI has some *GREAT* coasters of it's own. My favorites were The Beast, The Racer (forward and backward trains), Flight of Fear and Face Off. My niece especially liked Adventure Express, The Italian Job, and Tomb Raider. The water park is very nice as well with some really fun water slides - I actually liked KI's water park better than CP's. Overall I give KI







, if your family likes coasters they'll have a great time there.







If your kids are too small to ride the big coasters, KI does also have a section just for kids that looked that it had some fun rides for them too.








for Cedarbrook Campground as well. The park is older, but well maintained. Hook ups range from rustic to water/sewer/electric. The sites are gravelled and fairly level. Most of the sites have at least some shade, and some have cement patios next to the gravel. The sites are generally good sized, the only ones that are a little closer together are some of the pull through sites, but even with those there is plenty of room to open your awning without touching your neighbor's trailer.







There is a small playground for the kids, a pool to cool off in, and WiFi access at the sites. We didn't use the campground showers, used the Outback's instead. I did check out the campground bathrooms though - they were clean whenever I went in there and even nicer the bathrooms are air conditioned! No taking a shower in a steamy bathhouse and starting to sweat as soon as you turn off the water here!







Considering that the campground is right in town it is suprisingly quiet as well. Occasional road noise or noise from the raceway about a mile away, but mostly just the sounds of birds singing - ahhhhh! sunny I would certainly stay here again when in the area. Saw two other Outbacks at the campground but didn't see anyone outside at the sites when I was there. Saw one Outback southbound on I-75 Saturday afternoon near Luckey, OH and two more (a 5'er and a trailer) southbound on 127 near Mt. Pleasant Sunday evening - anyone we know?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Home Camping Fan from your trip
Sounds like you had a good time









Don


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome back glad you had fun. Our 2 week countdown to our Cedar Point trip has begun. Maybe next year we will hit King's island.

John


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Glad to hear you had a great time! Sorry to say, I was not amongst your sightings.

Happy camping!
- Roger.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Welcome back glad you had fun. Our 2 week countdown to our Cedar Point trip has begun.
> 
> John


Bring on the Dragster, Millenium Force, The Raptor, etc....... I'll be listening for the *WOO HOOS* coming from Sandusky in a couple weeks.











> Maybe next year we will hit King's island.


If you're driving all the way from RI, maybe you could spend a couple days each at Cedar Point and King's Island. That would really be roller coaster heaven.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like it was a good trip.


----------

